
Anyone go last night to Web Innovators Group in Boston? - domp

======
domp
This is who was there and demo'd.
<http://webinnovatorsgroup.com/wiki/webinno11>

I found a few little blogs about it. I'm wondering if anyone had some feedback
on the demos presented.

<http://cardvio.blogspot.com/2007/03/web-innovators-demo.html>

~~~
joshwa
<http://mypunchbowl.wordpress.com/2007/03/29/web-innovators-group-11-last-
night/>

note: not my blog

